# Mushrooms up!!!



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

After getting a tom this morning, went in for some morel scouting.
Saw several shrooms just popping, did'nt pick until larger.
Was down by tappan lake.

Good luck all, happy shroomin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Good job on the turkey. I'm still trying for my first turk of the year and my first mushroom of the year.


----------

